# Should I replace my Federal Pacific Breaker Panel?



## imautoparts (Oct 10, 2012)

If it isn't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Dierte (Jan 23, 2011)

Its really hard to convince someone to replace something that is "working" until it fails to do its job. $2700 for all of that isnt a bad price IMO.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

Dierte said:


> Its really hard to convince someone to replace something that is "working" until it fails to do its job. $2700 for all of that isnt a bad price IMO.


I think the OP is willing to spend the $2700 if necessary. The question is, are ALL FPE panels fire hazards or just the StabLoc panels?


----------



## sgip2000 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beyond the safety issues, those breakers are no longer manufactured and replacements are very expensive. I had a FPE panel in my house and I had it replaced as a negotiation during the purchase.

If your area allows and you feel comfortable with it, you could do it yourself. It's not as bad a job as it seems. Just need to cut power at the meter/disconnect.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

It's obviously bothering you, so much so you are asking a bunch of strangers on the internet. If you can afford it, I say go for it. Nothing mandates you to change it.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

While you may not find the wording on the panel cover, rest assured you do indeed have a Stab-Lok panel there.

Here is one link to start on your research.


----------



## scottgriz (Nov 14, 2012)

k_buz said:


> It's obviously bothering you, so much so you are asking a bunch of strangers on the internet. If you can afford it, I say go for it. Nothing mandates you to change it.


It's only bothering me to the extent that I believe it's an issue. I'm asking here hoping I can find anyone who may have first hand knowledge of these panels. I realize I don't have to change it but I certainly will of it is a hazard. I just want to know if what I have is a problem and not replace it simply out of FUD.


----------



## scottgriz (Nov 14, 2012)

tylernt said:


> I think the OP is willing to spend the $2700 if necessary. The question is, are ALL FPE panels fire hazards or just the StabLoc panels?


Agreed.


----------



## czars (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't know where you are located, but in the State of Florida no insurance company will write a policy for a home with an FPE panel. In addition, many companies are performing inspections and are requiring homeowners who have FPE panels to have them replaced in order to continue with their current insurance. You might have a similar situation where you live.

FPE panels and breakers have been a problem for a long time. My recommendation to anyone is to change the panel before (not if) a problem occurs.


----------



## scottgriz (Nov 14, 2012)

czars said:


> Don't know where you are located, but in the State of Florida no insurance company will write a policy for a home with an FPE panel. In addition, many companies are performing inspections and are requiring homeowners who have FPE panels to have them replaced in order to continue with their current insurance. You might have a similar situation where you live.
> 
> FPE panels and breakers have been a problem for a long time. My recommendation to anyone is to change the panel before (not if) a problem occurs.


Thanks for the information. I am proceeding with the repair and comparing 2 quotes I have. Average is around $2600. 
If the fact is that all FPE breaker panels are an issue then I would encourage everyone to stop calling out the StabLoc breakers by name and instead warn about FPE as a whole. Seems to be misleading otherwise and could cause someone like myself who isn't sure to second guess something that is important to remedy.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## Mrdippy (Jan 25, 2011)

Opinion as a homeowner who replaced my old FPE panel - yes. I had heard from trusted friends with electrical skills that even if not a fire hazard per say that those old breakers are suspect to not tripping/responding as timely as they should.


----------



## scottgriz (Nov 14, 2012)

jbfan said:


> Where are you located?


New Hampshire


----------



## scottgriz (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I managed to answer my own question. I decided to go ahead with the replacement and in preparation I removed an extra panel that was no longer in use which was in place for an electric hot water heater. Upon opening it up, right away I saw that the breakers were marked StabLoc.
(before I get a lecture, know that I tested for voltage using a meter and took every precaution) 
So just because it doesn't say StabLoc on the outside it doesn't mean anything. I got the quote down to $2570 for a square D panel with space for around 30 circuits. Around 20 breakers are included, a generator interlock and outdoor interconnect socket. Will have it in place in a couple weeks.


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

scottgriz said:


> So just because it doesn't say StabLoc on the outside it doesn't mean anything.


Right. Those breakers with the orange handles were a dead giveaway. StabLoc was the name of the bus design that FPE used, and I suspect that if you had taken the dead front off of that panel and taken a picture of the inside and posted it, people here would have recognized it right away as a StabLoc design. 

Your panel looked newer than most of the FPE residential panels I've seen. So the deal may have been that FPE quit using the name "StabLoc" because of it getting a bad rep, but kept right on making the StabLoc design. As far as I know, FPE didn't make any residential panels that were anything other than StabLoc, at least not since the 1950s. 



> I got the quote down to $2570 for a square D panel with space for around 30 circuits. Around 20 breakers are included, a generator interlock and outdoor interconnect socket. Will have it in place in a couple weeks.


That's a pretty good quote for all that. And you can rest easy knowing your house is protected.


----------

